# Oklahoma City Signs C.J. Miles To Offer Sheet



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> Oklahoma City General Manager Sam Presti announced today that the team has signed restricted free agent guard C.J. Miles to an offer sheet. Under the terms of the NBA’s Collective Bargaining Agreement, Miles’ current team, the Utah Jazz, now has seven days to match the multi-year offer. Per team policy, terms of the offer sheet were not disclosed.
> 
> Miles was the 34th player chosen in the 2005 NBA draft, selected by Utah out of Skyline High School in Dallas. In three seasons, the 21-year old Miles appeared in 120 games, averaging 4.0 points, 1.3 rebounds and 0.8 assists. He also appeared in eight playoff games for the Jazz.


C.J. has plenty of talent, he just needs some burn. I really like this signing for them and C.J.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I agree, he is definitely talented and will stick around. He has actually played well in limited minutes last year and is only 21.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I'd venture to bet the Jazz won't match, even though they should.


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

Hopefully Jazz don't match the offer. He's shown flashes of becoming a great scorer in this league and would give the Thunder(damn that sounds weird) a dynamic SG, allowing Durant to move to the 3/4 where he is more comfortable. A core of
Westbrook, Miles, Green, and Durant, not to mention Petro who showed flashes and can hopefully build on last year. That'd be a pretty young starting lineup that can grow together. This team might be playoff contenders soon than most think.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

number1pick said:


> Hopefully Jazz don't match the offer. He's shown flashes of becoming a great scorer in this league and would give the Thunder(damn that sounds weird) a dynamic SG, allowing Durant to move to the 3/4 where he is more comfortable. A core of
> Westbrook, Miles, Green, and Durant, not to mention Petro who showed flashes and can hopefully build on last year. That'd be a pretty young starting lineup that can grow together. This team might be playoff contenders soon than most think.


Durant isn't more comfortable at the 3/4. And the mere mention of Petro's name shows that you never watched the ex Sonics that much.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miles could be a good pickup. I always liked his potential, hed get more of a chance in OKC backing up Durant and Green.

Durant is a 2 guard still at the moment, his body isnt ready for full time 3/4 action yet.

If they all develop as expected, a Westbrook - Miles - Durant - Green - some form of C, lineup looks promising.

Miles sort of gets me as a Cat Mobley or Rasual Butler type, which would mean he should be able to start or come off the bench and provide some offense.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> I'd venture to bet the Jazz won't match, even though they should.


Maybe they're ready to give Almond some burn?

Miles should be a decent signing if they end up getting him. Has some nice potential offensively. Upgrade over Gelabale, which isn't saying much though.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Maybe they're ready to give Almond some burn?
> 
> Miles should be a decent signing if they end up getting him. Has some nice potential offensively. Upgrade over Gelabale, which isn't saying much though.


Almond is nowhere near ready for NBA minutes. He's still got some major flaws in his game and at this point is still a fringe-NBA chucker. I think they're going to start giving more minutes to guys like Brewer and Korver, or starting one of the two at the SF if Kirilenko goes down (which seems inevitable, and which is where CJ was getting his minutes).


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Almond is nowhere near ready for NBA minutes. He's still got some major flaws in his game and at this point is still a fringe-NBA chucker. I think they're going to start giving more minutes to guys like Brewer and Korver, or starting one of the two at the SF if Kirilenko goes down (which seems inevitable, and which is where CJ was getting his minutes).


Wow I forgot all about Korver. Yeah, more than likely they're just going to split the minutes between those two it looks like. Not a bad rotation at all.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

good pick up right here


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

Chan said:


> Durant isn't more comfortable at the 3/4. And the mere mention of Petro's name shows that you never watched the ex Sonics that much.



I didn't say Petro was going to be a start or anything. I said he showed flashes last year once PJ was forced to play him. He had some pretty good games(double doubles)after he was given consistent playing time. 

Yes he is more comfortable at the 3/4. He's said it this off-season, he's said it last season many times during the season that he was playing a NEW position and that he was learning to adjust to the differences. He's said he's USED TO playing at the 3 or 4, and thats where he thinks he will end up. I know things can move pretty quick but try to pay attention.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Right. Did he ever play the 3/4 in the NBA?


----------



## tsherkin (Nov 2, 2004)

Carleisimo was playing Durant at the 2 because he didn't feel he was ready for the physicality of the 3/4 just yet, because he's too young and physically underdeveloped.

It has been stated by Durant in his own projections as well as by his coaches that he will eventually play there. 

And yes, positionally speaking, he played about 2% of Seattle's minutes at the 3 last year (though none at the 4, which is hardly surprising given his lack of mass and comparative lack of strength... because he was 19 and not a freak like Lebron).


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

Chan said:


> Right. Did he ever play the 3/4 in the NBA?


I never said he played the 3/4 in the NBA. I said Durant is more comfortable there and I say that because HE SAID IT. He said numerous times last year he was playing out of position, when someone says that are playing out of position it means they are not comfortable at that position. HE SAID he will end up at the 3/4 and HE SAID he's is most comfortable.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

The Jazz matched C.J. Miles' offer sheet. It was just announced on the radio.

http://www.sltrib.com/jazz/ci_9998251


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This sucks. I wish they let him go. 

This is the Jazz depth chart at the 2/3 positions:

SG: Ronnie Brewer/Kyle Korver/Morris Almond
SF: Andre Kirilenko/Matt Harpring/CJ Miles

Someone needs to request a trade. There are too many good players on the team.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

number1pick said:


> I never said he played the 3/4 in the NBA. I said Durant is more comfortable there and I say that because HE SAID IT. He said numerous times last year he was playing out of position, when someone says that are playing out of position it means they are not comfortable at that position. HE SAID he will end up at the 3/4 and HE SAID he's is most comfortable.


It doesn't matter what Kevin Durant says. It matters where he plays, and that's the 2. He's never played the 3 in competitive games.


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

Chan said:


> It doesn't matter what Kevin Durant says. It matters where he plays, and that's the 2. He's never played the 3 in competitive games.


OK it doesn't matter what KD says. You honestly believe he's never played the 3 in the NBA? Thats beyond stupid. Of course he's played the 3. He's played the 3 plenty of times. Anytime he was out on the floor with 2 of West/Watson/Ridnour/Wilkens/Wally he was playing the 3. He played the 3 last year. Yeah he played the 2 more, but to say he didn't play the 3 is stupid and really shows how little basketball knowledge you have. 

What the hell does competitive games mean?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Competitive games means the ones that weren't blown out. Seattle ran the 3 guard sets, and he'd be switched over by the 1 or 3. I don't know why you're so angry.


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

Chan said:


> Competitive games means the ones that weren't blown out. Seattle ran the 3 guard sets, and he'd be switched over by the 1 or 3. I don't know why you're so angry.


Angry? Where did angry come from? Using the competitive games thing is ridiculous. If you pick and choose which games and which times then yeah he never played the 2 according to you. Regardless, I think its pretty obvious to most that he played the 3 at times last year, and he'll probably play the 3 more this year. Seattle may have run 3 guard sets but depending on who was out on the floor he would end up at the 2 or 3. 
It doesn't matter Miles isn't coming here, the TBA's need a new plan at SG which will probably be done through the draft next year.


----------

